
Article 13 Approved [pdf] - WayToDoor
https://juliareda.eu/wp-content/uploads/2019/03/copyrightvote.pdf
======
the_duke
Another dupe of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19490869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19490869)

